# New Copperband eating from my hand



## bluer6 (Jul 16, 2012)

Hey all new on here, good experiences so far. Im fairly new to the hobby a 4
Months or so and have a 110 gal reef. I recently added a copperband that i bought of someone, she was eating in the other tank. I put her in mine after acclimation and my powder brown turned evil. After a few days seperatio. She went back in and things looked bad, after a few days it was a little calmer and the copper finally ate mysis. Due to the fact that my tangs (regal, desjadins and PBT) are such pigs the copper wasnt getting much. Next day i tried feeding from my hand and she tool it. Check out the youtube video below, note that shes had already eaten earlier. Enjoy


----------



## flagtail (Jun 2, 2011)

Very nice!

Need video of whole tank.....


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Nice!.....


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Bluer6, Where in Milton Are you? Im down the street in Acton.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Very nice! what a beautiful fish...


----------



## bluer6 (Jul 16, 2012)

Thanks all, so excited that my beautiful copper is part of the gang now. 

Flagtail, I'll take a video soon and post for all to enjoy. 

Chromey, thats close im at James snow and main.


----------



## CrankbaitJon (Mar 26, 2012)

Nice fish


----------



## rickcasa (Dec 7, 2011)

I was hoping this was a for sale ad. 
Loving it. I can't keep one alive. kudos.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Havent tryed to keep one for this reason alone.


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Definitely a nice fish!

Couldn't keep mine alive either, even though he was eating well. 

You really need a lot of experience with marine fishes, perfect water conditions, and lack of bad tank mates! I will not try a copperband until I have much larger tank.

Good luck! Please keep us posted.


----------

